# Lurker comes out; new Hav owner seeks Harrisburg area info



## YesYvonne (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi folks,
I have been lurking on this forum for quite a while now, learning about Havs, ever since I "babysat" my brother's Minka last spring. He's JimMontana, and his Minka is a way-cool young Hav, very sweet and smart. Haven't met her little bro Tully yet, but spending that time with her convinced me my next dog should be a Hav.

At first, after being with Minka, I was thinking getting a puppy was the way to go -- I've had three mixed-breed dogs, each from puppyhood, one at a time, earlier in my life -- but the more I considered, and the more I learned about Havanese as a breed, I decided it made more sense, for where I am in life now, to see about getting a young adult, past the housetraining stage but still young enough to have a nice long life together, I hope.

So, via word of mouth in email form (thank you Kimberly for the original lead! and Jim! for all the coaching and encouragement!) I learned of a 4-yr-old "boy" who was being returned to his breeder, and to cut the story straight to the chase, tomorrow (well, later today, since it's now past midnight) I will meet her and him. We've had phone and email communication about this young male Hav, and he sounds like a great dog. I'm very excited about his coming into my life. We're picking him up in South Carolina and then driving to our new home in Harrisburg PA.

:whoo: 

...where we just moved, from northern California, last week. So I know almost nothing about the Harrisburg area, and my first batch of Hav-related questions centers on the local area.

Is there anyone on the forum who can recommend a Havanese-knowledgeable veterinarian in the Harrisburg area?

How about play-dates -- anyone close enough to Harrisburg to consider getting together sometime?

What about groomers who know Havs -- are there any anywhere near Harrisburg? I am hoping to learn enough skill and bond well enough with my little guy to be able to care for him myself, but having a groomer available if my life gets crazy-busy is probably a good idea. Just planning ahead.

I know I'm going to have lots more questions and so I'm very grateful this forum exists. I've learned a lot already just from reading postings, and have enjoyed the photos immensely.

Am almost certainly going to rename him and we're still considering possibilities. So, stay tuned; will let you know when that's final and introduce him with a photo.

Feeling grateful and excited,
Yvonne


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Yvonne! :welcome: I can't help you out with your area questions as I'm in NYC, but I just wanted to say congratulations on your new Hav and please make sure to post hoto: when you can! Have you picked a name yet?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yvonne, I'm so excited for you and glad that tomorrow is the big day. I was thinking of you a couple of times today and wondering how close the meeting is. I can't wait to hear all about your meeting and see pictures of you and the new guy. 

Best wishes for a perfect meet tomorrow.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi,
I am in Valley Forge, Pa, which is about 1.5 hours. Brady's mom also lives here. We get together all the time, you are welcome to come down. We will also be going to the Harrisburg dog show this Sunday! We wil be in Ring 2 at 10am. If you would like to go I can give you more info.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yvonne,
Welcome to the forum! I hope that by the time you read this, that your new baby will be in his forever home!! I am from central Jersey and have a play date at my house with NY, PA and DE Hav mommies. We had a ball, and I plan on having another one this fall, so we will keep you up to date. Sorry that I an unable to help with the other items in your area. 
Have fun today!!
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What perfect timing, Linda - shows in Harrisburg this weekend. Yvonne, that may be a perfect opportunity to meet several other Havanese owners as well, and if the PA shows are anything like ours, there will be plenty of fun vendors to visit and find items that you can't find in dog stores.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so bummed, I am about 2 1/2 hours from Harrisburg but I have a wedding this weekend - Darn:frusty: :frusty: 
If anyone knows of any other shows coming up soon, in my area, I would love to hear about them. Thanks.
Laurie


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Yvonne, Welcome to the Forum!! I'll second what Kimberly said. Dog shows are the BEST place to stuff for the dogs. There's usually a wide array of things and the toys are a great deal. You can get lots of toys for not a lot of money. 
Congratulations on your new Hav boy!! 

Susan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome, Yvonne! You've just joined the best group in the world. And you're getting the best kind of dog in the world. It just doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Yvonne! What a great story! I love to hear people's stories of how they came to find out about and/or get their hav baby! Infact there is a thread somewhere on here that I actually started where your story would be great and very welcomed! If you have time find it and post there....it might encourage other newbies to do the same!


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome Yvonne! Congratulations on finding your hav! I hope the meeting goes well along with the move!  Can't wait to see pictures!

Dixie


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome! Congratulations on your new furbaby! Look forward to the pictures. 

All the best,
Poornima & Benji


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: Yvonne! Can't wait to hear about your new boy!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: Yvonne and congratulations on your new addition. Seems like this is a "meant to be" situation. Can't wait to hear all about him and see lots of photos.


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey Sis, (my sister Yvonne, fyi to forumites),
Welcome, and glad to see you reaching out to folks here.

Oooh, you MUST go meet them at the dog show there!

Sheesh, you STILL haven't finalized a name yet?! ...just ribbing you. 

I know you probably want new photos, but you could post a couple from earlier in the meantime... in fact I debated posting a couple of those myself for you right here, but think you should do it -- I liked numbers Leo008 and Leo010 the best. Let me know if need any help posting.

How about a paragraph on how it went picking him up at the breeder: people here might find that interesting.

Lots of good people here will help with questions, so fire away.

J.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I keep coming back to see if she has posted about how it went. Maybe she decided she didn't like him after all... hmmmm.

_I'm just kidding because I suspect she got to know him a great deal through contact with his breeder in the last couple of weeks._


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to the form Yvonne, Hope your meeting went well, Pictures please.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Yvonne!
Welcome to the Forum and congrats on your puppy! I'm convinced that you got that little boy by now, cause I suspect that you're getting him from my breeder in SC. And since she's great...there's almost no doubt he's with you now.
But hey, please don't torture us any longer! We want hoto: hoto: hoto:!!!
Maryam.


----------



## YesYvonne (Jun 29, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I keep coming back to see if she has posted about how it went. Maybe she decided she didn't like him after all... hmmmm.
> 
> _I'm just kidding because I suspect she got to know him a great deal through contact with his breeder in the last couple of weeks._


Hi all,
Well I'd love to say it's gone "swimmingly," but it seems we have a bit of work to do to get to know each other. He's captured my heart, for sure -- he's really cute and smart and very sweet, basically -- but we had quite a night of it as he does NOT like being in a crate. So, he objected all night long: digging digging digging, whining, talking, muttering, crying, digging digging digging. Trying very hard to get out. There were some quiet times but all told, not much sleep for either of us.

We got him from Bobbi in South Carolina, and she's been a great teacher. She warned me he's been spoiled and will need firm and consistent boundaries, sleeping in a crate being one of them. But he seemed pretty freaked by it last night.

Actually we had him riding in the crate in the car from her place, and he objected to that at first too -- but not vociferously and not for long. After a while he settled down and rode nicely, with the crate in the back seat positioned to face forward so we (my husband and I) could both see him easily and he us. And also so the air flow could reach him as it has been VERY hot, so a/c essential. I was hoping that his eventually accepting the crate as a place to ride in the car would bode well for the nighttime.

We stayed in a motel about halfway home from South Carolina. At first I had him in his crate at the farthest end of the room from the beds (it's a relatively large-ish motel room; we're still here; I'm writing from it). Almost like a suite but not really, not a separate room, just a small divider separating a sitting area from the sleeping area. So I put him in his crate under an end table in the sitting area, hoping the shelter, darkness, and distance would discourage effort to engage so he could just go to sleep. He objected a lot at first, then gradually calmed down and I thought it was going to be okay. But after all the lights went out, his anxiety level rose and he got noisier and more freaked, trying to claw his way out. No deal.

So I got up and moved him into the bathroom, in his crate, and closed the door, hoping that at least we could get some sleep even if he wasn't going to. But it just got worse, louder, some crying, some barking, and I started to worry about him getting damaged somehow (psychologically) by this torture. So in the middle of the night, 1:30 a.m. - ish, I went onto the forum to see what's been posted about similar problems.

Well, long story short, I ended up moving him in his crate right next to my side of the bed. And sleeping (or trying to!) with one hand dangling over the side of the bed as a way of assuring him and being close. Didn't solve the problem entirely but got me short bursts of sleep as it did seem to comfort him somewhat. But he still did NOT want to be in that crate.

So now I get to drive the rest of the way home on not much sleep, and I'm wondering how we're going to handle tonight. A part of me is tempted to give in and just let him sleep on my bed with us. Which is, apparently, what he's used to.

He is, by the way, four years old. And cute as the Dickens. And very smart.

Another by the way. He didn't want to eat last night. So after a while I just picked up his dish of Canidae, a flavor he's used to, and let it go. As Bobbi said to do. This morning he just about ate it all up. And after we let him out of the crate, he's been sticking close to me, so that's good news in terms of bonding and his not holding the crate experience against me. He is also hanging out close to my husband BUT each time Barry sits down on the little couch in this motel room, the dog wants to hump his arm. Yikes. But he stops readily when we say no.

As for his name. Well, he started life as Leo. But I want to rename him because I have a friend named Leo and it just seems odd to call the name by that guy's name. So I have made long long lists of possibilities, and on our way to SC, we seemed to settle on Cosmo. Cosmic Wonderdog or some such. But then I checked the forum and there's already a Cosmo here, so that seems inappropriate to take that same name.

After we met "Leo," both my husband and I started calling him Charlie, which really seemed to fit him, or else "buddy," as in "c'mon, buddy, time to get in the car." BUT then I discovered there's already a Hav Charlie in the forum as well. Sheesh. So, still thinking about it. This morning I said to him, "well, Charlie, or Leo, or Buddy, or whatever is your name, how are we going to manage tonight, hmmmmm??????"

He seems, on balance, like a very happy sweet little guy, and I took heart from his having an appetite.

But how ARE we going to manage sleeping tonight, hmmmm? I gotta get my sleep -- it's really important to my general outlook on life. I get cranky otherwise........ Any advice will be eagerly and gratefully received and carefully considered. I'm sending a copy of this to Bobbi, too, as I want her to know what's up and I don't know that she reads the forum. I doubt it. Should have asked her.

Before I close this lengthy update, I do want to say THANK YOU to everyone for all the warm welcomes. AND YES! I *do* want to attend the dog show in Harrisburg this weekend! Will go looking for details online later, but right now we gotta get going -- many miles to go to get home, and when we get there, all our stuff is in boxes needing to be unpacked and put away cuz we just moved there last week. Linda, if you could send me details about the show, that would be superb. Private emails can go to me at yesyvonne [at] gmail.com. I'm supposing it's not appropriate to take our little guy; he should stay home?

Laurie, it would be fun to get together for a play date!

More later;
pictures soon, I promise;
best to all,
Yvonne


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yvonne, other than the lack of sleep and his night behavior, it does sound like it is going well. When you get home, can you prop him where he can be closer to the level of your bed at night? If he acts up quite a bit, it will probably be easier to remove him from your ear shot for a while. Since he hasn't been confined at night, you'll probably be in for a couple of rough nights, but he may surprise you by calming down quickly after that.

Have a good drive home.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yvonne, Kimberly is exactly right in my book. Put the crate right by your side again. If he can see you, he is more likely to be ok and not frightened. We did this and it worked wonders. He will probably cry 1/2 the time he did last night and each night it will get shorter & shorter. Hang in there - take a unisom or Tylenol pm - then maybe you will sleep better. 
As for a name, I would go with an "L" name only because he is so used to being called Leo . How about Liam or Lenny or Lover boy!!
Laurie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yvonne,
That's right, put his crate on a card table or something level with the bed. I find that havanese like to see you at all times. They need to know where you are. My guys sleep with 1 eye open at all times! LOL! I will include a picture. If he is housebroken, maybe you could take the door off. Two of my guys prefer to sleep in the crate and when I tell them it's time to go to bed, they go to their crates. Make the crate a happy place, put some tasty treats in there and a toy. Never use it for punishment. 
The show is at the Farm Complex in harrisburg on Maclay & Cameron St. The show is this Fri, Sat & Sunday.
You can get all info on www.infodog.com. 
Friday 9 havanese in ring 11 @ 1:45pm
Sat. 13 havanese in ring 12 @12:45
Sunday 14 havanese in ring 2 @ 10am
Please check to confirm my times.
I will be there with all 3 of my guys on Sunday.
You can bring your Hav. I bring my 3 all the time and have never been stopped. Harrisburg is a huge complex and they don't mind like some of the smaller inside venues.
Hope to see you there. i think I am number 7 in puppy class.


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey Sis, I agree with them. Linda, that was so good of you -- always nice to see a photo of something.

Linda, I wish we could come meet you and your dogs too at the show. Not too many Havanese around Montana here. Yvonne, maybe it'd be worth it to go all 3 days and meet people with Havs.

Yes, Havs don't want to be left alone, so putting crate far away and then even further was in retrospect a mistake. Separation anxiety, didn't want to be alone and got anxious and upset. But he'll do much better soon.

With Minka, after the old Lab died, we had to switch her crate to our bedroom; otherwise we'd hear her barking and upset in other part of house. Understandable. Didn't want to be left alone. Put her crate near our bed, (and just down on the floor but nearby), and she just whined a little at first and then settled good. Then after a couple nights, moved the crate around the corner a bit out of sight but within hearing distance of us, so she could hear us rustling or reading in bed and know we're nearby. Again, whining just for short time and only the first night or two. Then, no more whining or upset even without being in sight, and I'm guessing we could've kept moving the crate farther and farther away, but then later we acquired Tully and she slept in other part of house with him, far away from us, without any complaint at all. Our 2 Havs sleep together in a larger crate, and although Tully's NOT house-trained yet, unfortunately, somehow he never goes potty in the big crate, even when still very young.

What do you think of name Charleo instead of Charlie, to combine his old name?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

When our girls each first came home we brought a chair in from the dining room and put the crate on the chair next to the bed. 
He'll get used to it but you will sacrifice some sleep. If he's not been crate trained before it'll take some time. Perhaps start from the begining by introducing it to him with the door open and a great toy or treat or a chew bone inside. Did his breeder give you anything like a blanket with familiar scents on it? I know he's not a puppy but he might be soothed by familiar scents. 

Susan


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Jim,
Not many hav's in Montana, but I am jealous. It is such a beautiful state. I loved it there, but just a wee bit too cold for me!


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Linda, yes it's gorgeous here in the northern Rockies. Hey, did you try the Rescue Remedy with your dog that I saw in other post?

...in case anyone else here still following this might comment: I wondered if giving a new dog Rescue Remedy (I don't know much about it), such as before bedtime, might help relieve its stress at first and help sleep. For the anxiety issue.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jim, I've used Rescue Remedy, but I didn't have any results with it. I know others have really been pleased with it, but I didn't see a difference in my dogs at all. I used it on a dog that disliked car rides, and on another dog we were training that was too wired (upset) to show. It didn't impact either dog, but maybe I didn't use it correctly either. I dunno.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yvonne, i got both my pups from Bobbi about 6 months ago. Dream was 6yrs & Tripp was 7 months old. I was worried about how they would sleep but we put them in their ex-pen since day one & they NEVER made a noise at night. But that is what they were used to. So they sleep in the ex-pen and they go in there when we are gone. We could leave Dreamer out but Tripp is not reliable yet and he FREAKS out if he was alone.

Bobbi had let me know of the 4 year old that was returned(she new we were looking for a 3rd) but we decided to get a rescue puppy instead. I still have to update my avatar. 

Bobbi has been great to us. I know everything will work out. Cant wait to see pictures.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Oops. I googled it online and I thought I was suppose to take it for my nerves while in the ring! Hahaha. I bought it, so maybe I will try it on myself because I get so nervous.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yvonne, I agree with Paige that if he is 4 years old and trained, why cant he sleep in the bed with you? Unlessyou dont want him to - but I am sure he would be fine. If you need to crate train him for work, I would do it during the day so at least it is not interupting your sleep, and he is already used to sleeping in a bed.
Laurie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree with Laurie. I love my guys in the bed with me. I get bummed out when my 2 boys go off to their crates every night! Sometimes Scudder will come out and cuddle with me 1/2 way through the night and that's sooooooooooooooooo nice.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hang on guys. I know you mean well and want to make it easy on Yvonne. Her breeder knows the dog very well and says that he is spoiled and needs to learn boundaries. If she recommends setting the pace with the crate at night, then it's probably a very good thing for him to learn. Her breeder is one of the long-time Hav breeders and one of the highest in respect (in my book). If she says he needs to be crated at night, there is a reason for it.

This will probably make it easier on Yvonne in the long run instead of just a night or two.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes Kimberly, i agree. Listen to Bobbi :ear: you will be thankful you did!:hail:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Yvonne! Jim's Minka is a cutie so I'm not surprised you decided to get your own Hav. 

I agree that your breeder is the expert here when it comes to knowing your new dog's temperament and limitations. Keeping the crate nearby at night, where the dog can see you is going to make things much easier I think. First lesson we all learn is to never open the crate to let the pup out when they're whining! Wait a few seconds, or minutes if need be and only while they're quiet, let them out. They get the message eventually.

You poor thing!! You don't have to NOT pick a name because someone here at the forum has a Hav with the same one! Gosh, you'll have a really hard time picking one since we are a LOT of members. lol I LOVE the name Charlie and almost picked that one or Cosmo for our Sammyboy. Kids didn't like either one, so Sammy it was. eace: First of all, I doubt anyone would be offeneded if you picked the same name, and secondly, you have a nice pool of names among us to pick, so why not?








with everything. A move AND a new dog is bound to test your strength, but it can work fine if you take things one day at a time. Hopefully, Yvonne, your new guy will learn that his crate is a nice, happy place where good things happen - like treats, his meals and toys.... Let us know how you do, o.k.?


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*My pup was like this for the first few nights....*

I put the crate on my nightstand and slept with my hand resting on the bars. LOL. Two months later, he now goes in his crate to sleep...it didn't take the full 2 months. LOL.

He sounds GREAT but we need pictures!!!

I love Charlie...how about Cleo?? Kindof a compromise between Leo and Cosmo and Charlie?? eace: 
Trish


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi and :welcome:

I hope tonight is better and you all get some much needed sleep. I would talk to your breeder more about the crate/sleeping/boundries suggestions. I'm curious as to why he would need to go the crate after being used to being in bed.

I can't imagine trying to move Gucci from our bed to the crate! EEks! She would make my life hell, no doubt! lol

But hopefully once he gets used to his *new home* he will settle down and be less fussy, it is probably the transition that is unsettling, most dogs like to have routine, and once that is established, all will go much smoother...for all of you!

Let us know how it goes.

I like Jim's idea of Charleo!  That is cute. Or you could rhyme to leo another way...Appolleo! lol.....BUT...if you are trying to completely get away from "Leo", disregard my babbling. hehe

hugs,
Kara


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree that if he's 4 years old and already used to sleeping on the bed that he shouldn't bother you at night unless he needs to go out. My hav would go bezerk if he thought he had to sleep in a crate. But then again I'm not a breeder. Just a mom.

Karen
Hank's Mom


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll just say one last thing and then I won't keep harping on the subject, but Bobbi has had this boy back for several weeks and has gotten to get re-acquainted with him again. She bred him and sold him to a family that felt they could no longer care for him (and I won't go into specifics of why because it doesn't matter here). She is a long time dog owner and breeder and knows how to handle dogs. It is also in her best interest that everything works out for the best for Leo & Yvonne, which is why she has given specific advice on things. She _wants_ them to be able to enjoy each other and get along well. We don't know exactly why it was recommended that he go back to a crate at night (other than being spoiled and needing boundaries), so I don't think it is fair to comment to Yvonne that the breeder's advice may be misguided.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I agree with Kimberly.:biggrin1: 
Maryam.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I'll just say one last thing and then I won't keep harping on the subject, but Bobbi has had this boy back for several weeks and has gotten to get re-acquainted with him again. She bred him and sold him to a family that felt they could no longer care for him (and I won't go into specifics of why because it doesn't matter here). She is a long time dog owner and breeder and knows how to handle dogs. It is also in her best interest that everything works out for the best for Leo & Yvonne, which is why she has given specific advice on things. She _wants_ them to be able to enjoy each other and get along well. We don't know exactly why it was recommended that he go back to a crate at night (other than being spoiled and needing boundaries), so I don't think it is fair to comment to Yvonne that the breeder's advice may be misguided.


I certainly didnt' mean to imply that. I was just merely suggesting to ask the breeder more questions and/or suggestions if the crating continues to disrupt sleep all night long  I am just a Hav-mom as well and certainly do not know as much as a breeder. I just know *my* dog, and she would go beserk. lol

Good luck!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I too feel that dogs need boundries, but if the boundry is simply getting the pup used to a crate, but you want him to sleep with you, I see no reason not to get him used to a crate during the day. I am not a breeder, nor an expert, but that is just my feeling.
Laurie


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations, Yvonne!!

I heard about this dog a few weeks ago, I'm so glad he got to go to a good home!

I have a puppy, but he wouldn't sleep until he was right next to the bed in his crate where he could see me and I could rest my hand on the bars. Now he goes right in and sleeps all night without me having to touch him. I think they just want to know that you are there. If I get up to go to the bathroom in the night he will wake up and whine (even thought my hubby is there) but he quits when I come back. I would agree with listening to Bobbi. She knows the dog.

Let us know how it goes.

Marsha


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I think everyone can express their opinion on any subject, especially because that's what makes this forum so funny&chatty. In the end it's up to your own judgment which one of the many advices you want to follow, right?
So, everyone just keep on chatting and adding lots of comments to every subject please! So stop the :argue: and continue the :gossip: haha!
Maryam.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Paige, it wasn't that anyone was saying not to listen to the breeder. It was just that she specifically stated that suggestion for his sleeping arrangement and then a few comments or questions were made that he should be old enough to be able to sleep on the bed and not bug her and _I_ felt it may be confusing to Yvonne at this point. She's a new Hav owner, who had a rough night, and has an older dog that needs some training. In the beginning, it is probably going to be rough with an older dog, but hopefully only for a night or two thanks to the guidance of his breeder. You guys are always so helpful, and that is admirable, but I didn't think alternatives may be such a great thing at this point. That's all. If I read into the comments more than they were intended, please pardon me.

Yvonne, please pardon my intrusion. As you know, I admire Bobbi a great deal. I hope you had a good drive home, and that your second night with your new sweetheart is easier.


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

I hope tonight goes more smoothly for you guys. Have you tried giving him a treat/kibble stuffed Kong when it is bedtime? Dr. Ian Dunbar suggests, if a dog doesn't want to go into their crate to show them the kibble filled Kong, put it in the crate and then close the crate with the dog on the outside of it. He said they will show interest and want in the crate. Open the crate and let them in. Praise him and tell him to chew his Kong. He recommends kongs at night to help settle them down for sleep as well. 

I don't have my dog yet, so who knows how well it works, but I like the concept behind it.  Best wishes to you!

Dixie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

marjrc said:


> You poor thing!! You don't have to NOT pick a name because someone here at the forum has a Hav with the same one! Gosh, you'll have a really hard time picking one since we are a LOT of members. lol I LOVE the name Charlie and almost picked that one or Cosmo for our Sammyboy. Kids didn't like either one, so Sammy it was. eace: First of all, I doubt anyone would be offeneded if you picked the same name, and secondly, you have a nice pool of names among us to pick, so why not?


Boy, I should have asked that question when i was trying to come up with a name for Jax. Everytime i had a name i liked i checked to see if anyone here had that name also, and sure enough they were taken. I guess i just didnt want to seem rude or offend anyone. Is it to late to change his name!! just kidding.


----------



## YesYvonne (Jun 29, 2007)

reece said:


> I don't agree. I don't see where anyone was telling her not to listen to her breeder.
> 
> All I was saying was that if the crate was freaking him out, that maybe a bed of his own would work. I never said to let the dog sleep in the bed with her. I don't let my three sleep in my bed. I also think that all dogs should have boundries.
> 
> ...


HI ALL! It's great to see all your responses to my initial postings, and thanks so much for the helpful tips. I am sorry for my silence; besides getting our new Hav, we've also just moved across the country from Berkeley to Harrisburg -- and long story short, that process has been sorta a comedy of errors. One piece of it is that even though Verizon had turned on our phone/DSL line, the jacks in our brand new townhouse are dead, so I have been offline until I was able to figure out a work-around... Jacks are supposed to be fixed tomorrow (Monday) so then I'll be setting up my home office.

Anyway, I want to hasten to respond to what's been said about Bobbi, as she is terrific. She's been there for me without fail and with great advice. Very knowledgeable, reassuring, experienced, encouraging, wise. I can't say enough positive things about her and can say absolutely nothing negative. She *did* start crate training him immediately upon his return to her. She spent a good long time with us when we picked him up, and showed me things like some training tips and methods, and how to groom him, in detail.

We've decided to name him Bounder cuz he has this happy bouncy way of prancing around and especially of bounding up the stairs in our townhouse. Three stories. Very cute and funny. We even thought of that name before we met him because Bobbi had said he liked to jump high, as in, for example, trying to get something off the kitchen counters. Boing, boing, boing, like he's on springs.

As for the sleeping routine, all of you who said to keep his crate on a table at bedside were EXACTLY right. That did the trick virtually immediately. The second night he settled down much more quickly with crate at bedside, and we slept through the night fine. Each night since has been even easier. Although... it's funny... a part of the going-to-sleep routine once he's in his crate seems to be his talking to us, as if to say hey, I really don't think this is necessary but if you insist............. He mutters and cries softly, almost like he's singing himself to sleep, barks once or twice to let us know he still objects but he's willing to do what we want. And then he goes to sleep for the entire night, at my side in his crate.

One of the annoying things about the townhouse we're renting is that there are no curtains or shades on the bedroom windows (yet). So the sun streams in bright and early. And he's been great, just super, letting me sleep and patiently waiting quietly in the mornings for me to get up (I sleep with an eyeshade to keep out the bright morning light until I'm ready). And he's so happy to greet us at the start of each day.

He is a wonderful, sweet, smart boy, our Bounder, and I'm feeling very blessed to have him in our lives. We still have some boundaries issues to work on, but he's won a place in our hearts and our home very quickly. We take him for walks around our new neighborhood and his presence invites interaction with the neighbors we wouldn't have otherwise maybe. He's so cute and alert.

Pics soon, I promise -- first I've gotta find the camera and the connection cord, now where did I pack them?, and then I've gotta figure out, as a newcomer here, how to post pics to the forum. But meanwhile, heading over to the Harrisburg dog show in a few minutes; it's only a few blocks from where we live now!

Glad to know you all are here with experienced advice.

Best wishes from Yvonne, Barry, and Bounder


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Bounder is a GREAT name! Perfect 

I'm so happy to hear that the transition to crate is going much smoother! Isnt' this forum great? And it is even greater that you have such an involved, caring breeder. I'm happy to hear that she is behind you and helping ease the transition..

I wish you a smooth and quick move. I know how hard moving is! ugh...lots and lots of work, and of course there is always a glitch or two hooking up the utilities! Murphy's law! hehe

hugs,
Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yvonne,
I'm glad to hear thing s are going well and better each day. Bounder seems to be a sweet young man and we'd love to see his pics. We all understand the circumstances you're in right now, but PLEASE HURRY, LOL!
Maryam


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yvonne,
Great to meet you today. Sorry I couldn't stay longer to talk, but I had to head home to my other 2! Hope you met some nice Hav folks at the show!


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Yvonne,

I'm so happy it worked out for you and Bounder. He sounds like a sweetie and I am so glad that you are enjoying him. It is wonderful that he has a loving home with people who won't send him back. I heard that Bobbi had gotten one of her dogs back and I am happy for all of you that this has worked out so well.
Post pics as soon as you find that cord!! Isn't moving fun??:biggrin1: 

Marsha


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Yvonne, welcome to the forum. I am glad that you and Bounder are settling in. I can't imagine moving cross country and getting a new dog. You are very brave.


----------



## YesYvonne (Jun 29, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Yvonne, welcome to the forum. I am glad that you and Bounder are settling in. I can't imagine moving cross country and getting a new dog. You are very brave.


Brave is a very nice way to put it, thanks! Maybe crazy is an alternative? I've been wondering whatever possessed me, and then I remember: oh yeah, it's a calling. I'm here to do a one year parish ministry internship, and as we are going through all the pain of moving a lifetime accumulation of stuff, unpacking it all now, I'm asking myself if I can bear the thought of doing it again in a year. BIG sigh. Better to look upon it as an adventure, huh? At Christmas time I got a t-shirt that says "don't postpone joy," and that advice, ringing in my ears, is why I went ahead to pursue my boy Bounder even in a time of transition. I need him as much as he needs us. Maybe more. A great source of joy -- he makes me smile so much more often than when we had no doggy. What a gift he is.

I'm taking breaks from the unpacking to read the forum. :biggrin1:

Went to the Harrisburg dog show earlier today. Nice to meet you and Scudder, Linda! Great to see all those Havs.

Yvonne


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds like a great story! Bounder is a cute name. 

My dogs are great in crates any time except at night. Then they are in the bed. You are stronger than I, because if the breeder would have told me to crate him, I would have put him in the bed anyway.

Spoiled dogs are AOK with me.  

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*OK...I know you've moved across country, have a new dog, etc...*

but where is the PICTURE??? LOL.:biggrin1:

We all can't WAIT to see Bounder. He sounds just perfect for you. So glad it's going well.

Congrats on all the new and exciting changes.

Trisheace:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yvonne, I am so happy to hear things are going well with Bounder! LOVE the name, though Trigger might have worked just as nicely.... boing, boing, boing... LOL

Bounder sounds like a well-adapted dog and you are so right about what having a dog does to a family. You get outdoors more, meet new people - funny how you can strike up a conversation about dogs with total strangers you might never otherwise talk to - learn to take things one day at a time and you learn to laugh and play more. I know it's done wonders for me too.  Good luck with all the moving stuff...... joy, oh joy!

Melissa wrote: *"You are stronger than I, because if the breeder would have told me to crate him, I would have put him in the bed anyway."*

Ummm........ now that must be some breeder if you're willing to put "him" in the bed anyway!!! :whoo: Would you refer him?? 










Oh yeah....... PICS Yvonne, we do love pics!! But I'm sure you got that impression already. lol Just kidding. Take the time you need to settle in. We'll still be here when you're ready.


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Bounder seems wonderful, Yvonne! I'm sending you a message with brief tips on where to find the Attach Photos to thread, etc. Then you'll have to show off!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Too funny, I was also at the Harrisburg show on Sunday -Ring 2 at 10:00!! Did you see a woman sitting ring side writing in her catalog wearing a ...blue v neck t shirt?? I had to run to Ring 9 after the Havs were finished to see my friend's Pembrook WC show. I have a Havanese rescue and will be getting another hav in the future so I wanted to check out some of the breeders at the show. I live in Harrisburg but just got me rescue in Feb -my vet is great but he knew nothing about Havanese.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yvonne, it sounds like everything is going really well, except for the lack of window coverings and hitch with Verizon. Bounder is a very fun sounding name for a bouncy boy!

So, how did the dog shows go? Did you get to find anything at the vendors that appealed to you?

Thanks for the update!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome Yvonne & Bounder! and Congratulations!
I'm signing the petition to see pictures! :bounce:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ME TOO!!!! We want pictures!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Jill, 
Did you sit down next to me at one point? Do you have short to med length brown or black hair? I would never be could at giving a description to the police!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

*I was sitting...*

opposite end of the ring. There was a guy sitting a couple seats over but I think he was watching another ring (bernese mtn dogs_. I was not on the side of the ring with the exhibitors because I was trying to keep an eye on Ring nine also. Darn, I would have loved to meet you, your pup was fantastic!!

I have light brown reddish hair, shoulder length, was pretty much by myself. Okay=you know where the one dog went poo=that's where I was sitting...LOL. Lucky me!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That was so sad, but it happens. I saw a bunch of dog going potty inside. I could not believe it. I guess they are not housebroken?


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Well...*

I think that dog ended up winning the class, so no harm done.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, and shown but a professional handlerr!


----------

